# Just For Women Fitness ? True or False Quiz



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Want to test out your fitness knowledge, for women fitness, and have a little fun today? I think you’re going to find some really eye-opening info below to…1. Females should use the same exercises to slim down their thighs as men use to bulk up their thighs. False. If I did all the same leg [...]

*Read More...*


----------

